# SLE - Sino-Excel Energy



## System (19 July 2011)

Sino-Excel Energy Limited (SLE) was formerly known as Norwood Abbey Limited (NAL).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the NAL thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=429


----------

